# [FOSDEM] Rencontre entre gentooistes ?

## geekounet

Bonjour à tous !

Les FOSDEM 2008 approchent ! Pour rappel à ceux qui sont pas trop au courant, ça se passe à Bruxelles au weekend des 23 et 24 février  :Smile: 

Et donc, ça serai sympa de se tous s'y réunir pour cette occasion, autour d'un verre en journée, voire peut-être même quelque chose dans la soirée du samedi  :Smile: 

Donc, je lance un appel à tout le monde : qui sera présent ? Où c'est qu'on se retrouvera ? Est-ce qu'on organise un grand repas ou autre ?  :Smile: 

Perso je devrais y être normalement cette année, et donc j'espère bien que vous serez nombreux  :Wink: 

PS: aussi, une requête plus personnelle : y-a-t il quelqu'un qui peut m'héberger sur Lille le vendredi soir (un concert à voir avant les FOSDEM), et quelqu'un d'autre sur Bruxelles le samedi soir ? Merci  :Smile: Last edited by geekounet on Mon Feb 25, 2008 12:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Pour moi c'est clairement non.

Par contre, dommage que je n'habite plus Lille, je t'aurais hébergé sans problème.

Bon concert  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bon concert 

 

Héhé merci, et merci encore pour l'info  :Wink:  (enfin par contre j'ai pas encore acheté les billets là si yen reste, j'y verrai ce soir, mais donc c'est pas encore sûr)

----------

## Temet

J'ai eu mon pote ce week end il en reste.  :Wink: 

----------

## E11

Ça fait 2ans que je dis que je viens et chaque fois je n'ai pu que passer en trombe :S cette année faut que je  viennes ! même si mon w-e est déjà bien remplis lol... (pas là le vendredi & samedi soir...)

----------

## Dismantr

Désolé ! Pour moi ça sera pour plus tard ! Je nage dans les exams en ce moment  :Sad:  Je ne peux pas trop me permettre une virée ces temps-ci  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  (je terminerai fin février)...

Bonne rencontre quand même  :Smile:  !

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> J'ai eu mon pote ce week end il en reste. 

 

Effectivement, je l'ai mon billet, j'ai mes billets de train, et j'ai mon hébergeur à Lille, qui viendra m'accompagnera même au concert ^^

Bon, donc pour l'instant on sera que 2  :Confused:  Aller, bougez-vous les gens  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

désolé, j'habite près de Bruxelles mais mon week-end est déjà pris   :Confused: 

----------

## lmarcini

[OT] Désolé d'intervenir pour ne rien dire mais le titre fait un peu "meetic", non ? [/OT]

 :Arrow:  []

----------

## geekounet

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> [OT] Désolé d'intervenir pour ne rien dire mais le titre fait un peu "meetic", non ? [/OT]
> 
>  []

 

Si on ramène des geekettes, ça sera pas faux  :Very Happy: 

Sinon t'as mieux à proposer ?  :Razz: 

----------

## xaviermiller

on peut toujours essayer un partenariat avec http://www.copinedegeek.com

----------

## billiob

J'y serai le samedi après-midi et le dimanche avec quasiment toute l'équipe d'aMSN.

----------

## VikingB

Je ferai un saut probablement le dimanche.

Dommage  de voir que cette année, il n'y a pas de session Gentoo.

Comment se reconnait-on ?   :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

C'est vrai que ça pourrait être sympa de rencontrer ceux avec qui on a l'habitude d'échanger au cours des posts sur le forum, mais la Belgique ça fait loin pour moi... En revanche pourquoi ne pas relancer l'idée ( assez longtemps à l'avance)  lors d'une prochaine manifestation en France, voire en créer une ?? Spécialement pour les utilisateurs Gentoo ?

----------

## geekounet

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> C'est vrai que ça pourrait être sympa de rencontrer ceux avec qui on a l'habitude d'échanger au cours des posts sur le forum, mais la Belgique ça fait loin pour moi... En revanche pourquoi ne pas relancer l'idée ( assez longtemps à l'avance)  lors d'une prochaine manifestation en France, voire en créer une ?? Spécialement pour les utilisateurs Gentoo ?

 

Ya les RMLL en France  :Wink:  J'espère pouvoir y aller aussi d'ailleurs.

Bon sinon, comment se reconnaitre aux FOSDEM ? Bah je sais pas trop en fait... j'ai pas de tshirt geek spécial à mettre... au mieux vous me verrez avec des peluches Beastie et Puffy fraichement aquises dans les bras  :Razz: 

On se file nos nums de portable ?

----------

## geekounet

Bon, moi j'y pars dés demain midi pour mon escale à Lille, donc pour les quelques uns qui sont motivés, faut se décider demain matin, ou alors vous me trouverez pas loin des stands BSD ;p

----------

## Dismantr

ouais... et ils te reconnaissent comment ? T'as changé depuis la photo, là !   :Cool: 

Je sais pas, moi, signe distinctif ? Un beastie sur les épaules ? Une pancarte "Je suis un geek..." ? Un sticker énorme sur la sacoche de ton portable ? ...

----------

## geekounet

Bah, je sais pas trop, ya ma photo sur le trombi sur mon site de chez moi (le lien www en bas là ↓ ... mais Freebox down en ce moment, donc ça aide pas en fait...), pis sinon heuu, j'aurai un gros sac à dos noir et bleu pour portable sur le dos  :Razz: 

Ha aussi, je serai à la keysigning party, si jamais d'autres y vont...  :Wink: 

Je sais pas, donnez tous un signe distinctif, on essaiera de se retrouver  :Razz: 

----------

## Bapt

Moi je propose que tous les Gentooistes se balade avec un arrosoir, ainsi il sera facile de se retrouver  :Smile: 

----------

## Dismantr

Ah ouais !!!   :Exclamation:   Trop pratique dans le TGV ! J'adhère !   :Cool:  lol !

...

Franchement, je vous vois bien avec une petite pancarte  :Mr. Green:  ; genre G de Gentoo, Mention étrange du genre : "je suis un geek, et j'en suis fier !" etc...

Sinon, un ptit badge sur le col de vos vestes ?

----------

## geekounet

Coucou depuis les FOSDEM ! _o/

----------

## geekounet

Bon, les FOSDEM c'était vraiment sympa, des confs intéressantes pour celles que j'ai vu, et des rencontres intéressantes aussi  :Smile:  Pas vu grand monde d'ici par contre, mais pas mal de gens de #gentoofr et #tribugentoo  :Razz: 

Et pour vous autres qui y sont allés, vos impressions ?

----------

